# What are you Eating/Drinking right now?



## CJIS

What are you Eating/Drinking right now? 


Ice Cream-


----------



## cc3915

Bud Light in a frosted glass. Deeeeelish!


----------



## TopCop24

A Longboard Island Lager while enjoying a nice Arturo Fuente on the deck


----------



## kwflatbed

My fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## LGriffin

mass quantities of coffee


----------



## cc3915

blueberries and cheddar cheese


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Iced Coffee


----------



## Kilvinsky

samuel adams light. I bought a variety pack and happened to get this one in the draw. I ain't complaining. They ALL be good beer as I see it.:smug:< me after each gulp.


----------



## kwflatbed

Boiled Lobster,Drawn Butter, Homecut French Fries, Garden Salad,Corn On The Cob.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Sounds like a great meal Harry


----------



## kwflatbed

Lobster is the wifes favorite and she has been putting up with a lot 
in the last few days with me.


----------



## CJIS

water


----------



## kwflatbed

Morning pot of hot black coffee.


----------



## DEI8

French Toast maple flavored sausage


----------



## topcop14

Hot Black Coffee trying to figure out what to eat.


----------



## cmagryan

- Coffee and a big bowl of blackberries...


----------



## Kilvinsky

coffee. Earlier I had myself a nice toasted biscuit (not my dog) and some home made potato pancakes. I am very comfortable right now.


----------



## cc3915

Cherries


----------



## cc3915

Absolut Acai Banger. Kind of a girlie drink, but deeeeelish!


----------



## kwflatbed

Grilled Wild Salmon, Twice Baked Potatoe, Salad


----------



## cc3915

Steamers and ribeye steak


----------



## Gil

Large Carmel swirl hot, cream and one sugar.


----------



## BRION24

Slice Turkey, Lettuce, Tomato, on a wheat roll


----------



## cc3915

a seabreeze


----------



## TopCop24

Barqs Root Beer....because Barqs has bite


----------



## fra444

Friggin damn coffee!!! One of those cups that prepares you for work!!!


----------



## DEI8

Large regular iced coffee fron Dunk's


----------



## mikey742

X-large Coffee regular and bottle of water. Soon to be downing a steak and cheese calzone


----------



## DEI8

Hambuger and corn on the cob grilled on the barbeque with a glass of fresh lemonade.


----------



## Inspector

Unsweetened real ice tea


----------



## m3cop

This thread is making me hungry....damn diet:stomp:. All I have right now is an Activa Yogurt and water :sad_smile:


----------



## 263FPD

m3cop said:


> This thread is making me hungry....damn diet:stomp:. All I have right now is an Activa Yogurt and water :sad_smile:


 I'll make you a nice dinner when you get home, as long as let me run out and pick up beer.


----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> Hey - did I tell you? I had venison while out in SD on vacation... made into summer sausage with jalepenos!


Hope you brought some home, Stuff is good. Had some summer sausage with jalepenos and cheddar cheese in it was a little leary at first, but it turned out to be the best I have ever had. They came from a private chef I use for some of our game dinners, he won't give up the recipe though. Kinda like SAM and her seafood lasagna!!


----------



## BRION24

Water and yogurt


----------



## CJIS

Chocolate Chip Ice Cream


----------



## Kilvinsky

Coffee. The house is mine (and the dog's) and no one is around to make me miserable. I'm just sitting here on the computer laughing and reading thought provoking stuff.

Well I was, then I shut down the porn and came here. Now I'm just confused, tired and...

NAH, I'm having fun with all you people on this time delayed site, as always.

Now, back to the internet porn. :teeth_smile:


----------



## cc3915

Kilvinsky said:


> Coffee. The house is mine (and the dog's) and no one is around to make me miserable. I'm just sitting here on the computer laughing and reading thought provoking stuff.
> 
> Well I was, then I shut down the porn and came here. Now I'm just confused, tired and...
> 
> NAH, I'm having fun with all you people on this time delayed site, as always.
> 
> Now, back to the internet porn. :teeth_smile:


How's the arm???


----------



## Kilvinsky

See yesterday's post.

Sadly though, today I should get off my lazy ass and DO SOMETHING! We'll see.

The arm is about 98% I'm due back on the 20th. The doctor's note for the second situation gives me until the 18th, but that's my last day on, so I'll have both days off!

and then I took off the 23rd because of something I have to do on the 22nd. I'm working about as much as I did when I was still making the drive in and back! Thanks for asking cc!


----------



## topcop14

mmm


----------



## cc3915

steak and cheese spuckie


----------



## vttroopah

Yeah. I know.


----------



## DEI8

Broiled cod fish with boiled potatoes.


----------



## cc3915

Steamers


----------



## DEI8

cc3915 said:


> Steamers


DAMN you nothing better than a pot of steamers and a few beers.


----------



## BRION24

Lg. Iced D&D


----------



## DEI8

Chicken Ramen noodles


----------



## Kilvinsky

I've got a nice buzz going. I don't usually drink enough for a buzz, but tonight is special and the loss of Sgt. Weddleton is only a part of my need for a buzz. 

TMI. Sorry gang.


----------



## DEI8

Left over clam boil, damn it is good!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

coffee. Just finished dinner/breakfast (my wife is a terrific cook) and now I'm relaxing in front of the computer finishing my coffee in preperation of taking my best friend for a bunny hunt.

Summer and DST is a wonderful thing.


----------



## DEI8

Chezz-it with some oxy's


----------



## DoD102

Popcorn and Sam Adams Summer Ale :wavespin::wavespin:

---------- Post added at 20:22 ---------- Previous post was at 20:21 ----------

This "New Army" is an amazing thing..........:beer_yum:


----------



## DEI8

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## 7costanza

DEI8 said:


> Kung Pao Chicken


George likes his chicken spicy.


----------



## DoD102

Which George???? :teeth_smile:


----------



## vtdeputy

COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...only my second cup so far, might need more


----------



## cc3915

Marinated steak tips and grilled corn on the cob + Coronas.


----------



## DEI8

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## Kilvinsky

had a nice roast beef dinner (alone. Wife asleep, daughter at a friends) and now I'm enjoying the rest of my coffee. I like the peace.


----------



## IrishOfficer




----------



## DEI8

Buffalo wings and a Coke.


----------



## cc3915

Polar orange dry


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Spectacular home made HASH brownies.


FIFY


----------



## AOfficer2009

French toast sticks. Orange juice.


----------



## kwflatbed

On my second pot of black coffee.


----------



## cc3915

Iced Coffee


----------



## AOfficer2009

Ice tea.


----------



## Kilvinsky

a margarita.

The pre-mixed is a disapointment, so I also bought some taquilla to fortify it. Hey, it's my night off, it's hot as hell and I AIN'T GOIN' NO WHERE! 

I won't drink enough to get drunk, but if I get a nice permanent smile, I'll be happy.


----------



## cc3915

Ice cold Bud Light.


----------



## 1234hey

chocolate cheerios.


----------



## AOfficer2009

Ice cold Sam Summer.


----------



## DEI8

Large watermelon coolatta


----------



## cc3915

Bud Light


----------



## cc3915

Just ate a peach that I bought from Ashley's farm in Acushnet today. Delish!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

a nice simple small bottle of Gatorade. It's quite refreshing. Tomorrow, I hang out with my friend Sam Adams and we chill! 

after I do about 100 things, some of which I don't want to do.


----------



## tsunami

cc3915 said:


> Bud Light in a frosted glass. Deeeeelish!


Budlight Summit...lol


----------



## vttroopah

Eating hate and drinking discontent.


----------



## DEI8

cc3915 said:


> Just ate a peach that I bought from Ashley's farm in Acushnet today. Delish!!!


Good choice!!!

Think I may have been there once or twice...


----------



## Kilvinsky

vttroopah said:


> Eating hate and drinking discontent.


Haven't we all been there at one time or another.

---------- Post added at 16:14 ---------- Previous post was at 16:13 ----------



mtc said:


> Green grapes.
> 
> No spiders!


We're all very glad for that. Did any monkeys slip by? They're pretty sneaky too and come from the same area as the spiders.


----------



## Mass

Grilled chicken salad!


----------



## cc3915

Large Dunkin' Dark I/C


----------



## Mozzarella

Cracker Jacks, Starburst and a Lg Mocha ice X X. Be flying in a few!


----------



## Inspector

Bangers and mashed with gravy.


----------



## cc3915

An Xtra tall seabreeze


----------



## Tuna

Corona Extra, frosted cold after a great day attempting to boat a few Bluefish.


----------



## BRION24

Diet Coke


----------



## DEI8

Peanut Butter and crackers with an ice cold glass of milk


----------



## BRION24

BBQ Sunflower seeds


----------



## BRION24

Tim Horton's Iced Coffee and multigrain bagel


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Nothing....I forgot to bring in my food...:stomp:


----------



## DEI8

A&W cream soda


----------



## BRION24

Water and Peanut Butter Crackers


----------



## DEI8

Linguini tossed with olive oil and sun dried tomatoes.


----------



## Kilvinsky

a large glass of burgundy with ginger ale. I'm not often an advocate of putting wine with anything, but sometimes, a nice cold ginger ale mixed with a nice wine hits the spot. I'm mellow and will sleep (GOD WILLING) like a new born baby within an hour.

I want to sleep a nice long time today since I'm essentially working a double tomorrow. This will help very nicely.


----------



## DEI8

Lipton Iced Tea and Tri Tip Steaks


----------



## kwflatbed

Extra Large Black Iced Coffee


----------



## cc3915

Grilled marinated lamb, grilled polenta and caprese salad with


----------



## DEI8

Just finished Sweet and Sour Pork with pork fried rice and an egg roll, SOOOOOOO ready for and awesome foot pursuit....:running::running:


----------



## 7costanza

Organic pear juice..


----------



## badge5

Sour Cream and Onion Pringles and Heineken Light

---------- Post added at 15:57 ---------- Previous post was at 15:56 ----------

sour cream and onion pringles w/ heineken light


----------



## Guest

Some of my own very delicious lasagna, and green beans. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## vttroopah

Guinness and jalapeno pepper jack cheese. I love days off.


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> Some of my own very delicious lasagna, and green beans.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


No Ice Cream and Pickles yet!!


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> No Ice Cream and Pickles yet!!


Lol! Not yet. For lunch, I enjoyed some homemade pepperoni pizza w/ ranch dressing... but that's something I loved from my childhood. Lately I haven't been able to tolerate much w/out feeling sick, so I do thoroughly enjoy anything that doesn't make me want to barf. (Sorry for that lovely visual.)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky

Gatorade. I long for days off.


----------



## 7costanza

Fat free lactose free soy free organic almond milk and some plain pasta with nothing on it...,,,, yummy


----------



## TopCop24

Water....and it's better than what 7 is drinking


----------



## BRION24

large coffee


----------



## Guest

Teddy grahams

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## vttroopah

7costanza said:


> Fat free lactose free soy free organic almond milk and some plain pasta with nothing on it...,,,, yummy


My wife cooks for you too? :banghead:


----------



## Kilvinsky

a nice big glass of burgundy. Of course I just watched the latest episdoe of "Boardwalk Empire" and wish I had gone the BEER route or had a nice bottle of Jamesons, but alas, it was not to be.

So, nothing wrong with wine. Besides it went well with the raviolli I consumed.

Damn ethnic food and drink, I can't spell any of it. I'm just glad as hell I can't SPILL any of it either. :smug:


----------



## Guest

Green olives (w/ the pimento), and a bowl of rice krispies.

...Don't judge me.


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> Green olives (w/ the pimento), and a bowl of rice krispies.
> 
> ...Don't judge me.


Here comes the weird food....I love it!


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Here comes the weird food....I love it!


Really? I'm pretty sure I would eat that even if I weren't preggo...


----------



## Guest

Just finished some tasty tomatoes-rice-and gravy for dinner. You slice fresh tomatoes, scoop on some steamed rice, and top w/ white country gravy. Deeee-lish! You can add sausage to the country gravy, but I like it just fine w/out. A classic cozy meal from my childhood.


----------



## DEI8

Sounds good just leave out the tomaoes, and add the sausage.


For me and the kids it is Home Grown Popcorn.....


----------



## 7costanza

Organic pear/blueberry juice, 3 egg whites with a sprinkle of no salt Mrs dash and two slices of fresh bread with a little organic butter.


----------



## Kilvinsky

7costanza said:


> Organic pear/blueberry juice, 3 egg whites with a sprinkle of no salt Mrs dash and two slices of fresh bread with a little organic butter.


wow

I'm just drinking a half decent cup of coffee.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Won Ton soup and chicken lo mein from the BEST area chinese joint!


Mmmm, that sounds good right now... and its 5:30am.


----------



## Kilvinsky

DEI8 said:


> Sounds good just leave out the tomaoes, and add the sausage.
> 
> For me and the kids it is Home Grown Popcorn.....


Hate Tomatoes, LOVE sausage.............NOT THAT KIND, the kind you can get in the supermarket...........NO, NOT THAT KIND, the pre-packaged ones that come from Johnsonville.......NO, MAYBE IT'S NOT JOHNSONville, mayb.......oh screw it.........NO, not in that way.

This is the mentality you develope when dealing with people like we have here...

...and i wouldn't change it for anything. I laugh WAY too much to change things.


----------



## retired2000

Hot pastrami with fried onions, peppers, cheese and mustard on Texas Toast w/garlic. I felt motivated today. Only eat when I'm hungry. Been a couple of days.


----------



## RCPD33

"AMP" energy drink (free sample of "mixed berry" being handed out today on the street, out of the "AMP" promotions car). Don't waste your money, it sucked !


----------



## Guest

Drinking some ginger tea... but its making me hungry for sushi.


----------



## cc3915

Lg Dunks pumpkin iced coffee.


----------



## DEI8

Fresh out of the smoker, Smoked venison jerky


----------



## retired2000

Oven baked pork chops, baked potato sour cream, carrots and turnips and mincemeat pie. Boring I know. I cook for one. Don't have to impress anyone


----------



## BRION24

bottle of water


----------



## retired2000

Baked stuffed mushrooms. Had the seafood stuffing and mushrooms so I had to use them up


----------



## BRION24

Subway Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki


----------



## cc3915




----------



## Guest

A green apple.


----------



## retired2000

baked stuffed haddock, cole slaw and pumpkin pie with coffee ice cream.


----------



## Guest

Capt n Coke


----------



## Guest

Apples w/ caramel dip. Mmmm.


----------



## badge5

Prime Rib and Sam Adams


----------



## cc3915

Picking apart the carcass of a Stop & Shop bourbon roasted chicken.


----------



## 7costanza

A very big piece of humble pie.


----------



## Inspector

A lady friend and I just had pizza down in Newburyport, veggies on one slice and papperoni on the other (we shared).


----------



## 7costanza

Newburyport is the best date spot North of the North End. The Black Cow on the water, walk around after look at all the shops, good times.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Newburyport is the best date spot North of the North End. The Black Cow on the water, walk around after look at all the shops, good times.


+1 The Black Cow is awesome, especially when the weather is nice, and deck seating is available, but the food is always good. Love walking around there.

Chilling out w/ the kiddos, having a little chocolate and a hot cup of ginger tea.


----------



## Guest

Chocolate Bock from the Samuel Adams winter collection. It is pretty good.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## DEI8

Reese's peanut butter cup


----------



## Rock

All the chocolate from my kids trick or treat bags now that the little bastards have gone to bed. I'm trying to eat the ones they wont notice will be gone. Now I'm washing them all down with a New Castle Ale. Yum.


----------



## cc3915

Like everyone else, candy.


----------



## 7costanza

cc3915 said:


> Like everyone else, candy.


Not me, no candy for me unless its some organic disgusting bladder friendly candy that's probably tastes like a urinal puck....man I miss chocolate....and caffeine.


----------



## cc3915

Pizza with Franks Redhot.


----------



## Guest

Soup and a cheese quesadilla


----------



## badge5

Salmon w/ spring mix


----------



## Guest

Meatloaf, peas w/ pearl onions, and carrots.


----------



## retired2000

Baked manicotti, pepper and mushroom sauce, sweet Italian sausages and Texas toast

---------- Post added at 19:18 ---------- Previous post was at 18:16 ----------



retired2000 said:


> Baked manicotti, pepper and mushroom sauce, sweet Italian sausages and Texas toast


Well that didn't turn out as good as I had hoped. There's always tomorrow night


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Turkey leftovers made into a turkey casserole.
> 
> Jus' warming up for the big day!


Mmmmm, Thanksgiving dinner is one of my 2 favorite meals of the year, the other being Irish boiled dinner on St Paddy's Day. Nothing better than a leftover turkey sandwich w/ stuffing and cranberry sauce. Yummy!


----------



## retired2000

Freaking rain. So I was bored and made backed stuffed shrimp. Going to make an apple crisp this afternoon


----------



## 8MORE

Coffee, While finishing my packing!!!


----------



## Guest

retired2000 said:


> Freaking rain. So I was bored and made backed stuffed shrimp. Going to make an apple crisp this afternoon


That apple crisp sounds good. Maybe I'll make some tomorrow. Mmmmm...


----------



## retired2000

Just had the apple crisp with ice cream. Hit the spot


----------



## retired2000

Pub size burger, slice of tomato, piccalilli, pepper jack cheese and horseradish mustard


----------



## Guest

Chinese - chicken Lo mein, crab rangoon. Mmmmm... but I'll be hungry again in 1/2 an hour.


----------



## dmackack

Four Locos,tastes like cool aid


----------



## retired2000

Baked chicken breast, crispy coating (my own recipe), garlic mashed potato's and warm crescent rolls.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

retired2000 said:


> Baked chicken breast, crispy coating (my own recipe), garlic mashed potato's and warm crescent rolls.


R2, you are livin right my man! Consistently awesome viddles. If you ever open up a diner let me know.


----------



## retired2000

BLUE BLOOD said:


> R2, you are livin right my man! Consistently awesome viddles. If you ever open up a diner let me know.


I enjoy cooking. If I did it for a living it wouldn't be fun anymore. I cook just for myself so I just go for it. Don't have to impress anyone.

Tomorrow morning homemade SOS. Love that stuff. Thank you USMC


----------



## retired2000

right.as.rain said:


> Mmmmm, Thanksgiving dinner is one of my 2 favorite meals of the year, the other being Irish boiled dinner on St Paddy's Day. Nothing better than a leftover turkey sandwich w/ stuffing and cranberry sauce. Yummy!


Thanks to you I have thought of the boiled dinner evr since. Well it's a lousy day out there so I just put one together in the crock pot. Should be ready around 7pm. Ah the aroma to come for the rest of the afternoon:smug:


----------



## Guest

retired2000 said:


> Thanks to you I have thought of the boiled dinner evr since. Well it's a lousy day out there so I just put one together in the crock pot. Should be ready around 7pm. Ah the aroma to come for the rest of the afternoon:smug:


Yum. Sounds good.

I'm enjoying some hot chocolate w/ a scoop of marshmallow fluff, and making some bread pudding for later this afternoon.


----------



## retired2000

retired2000 said:


> Thanks to you I have thought of the boiled dinner ever since. Well it's a lousy day out there so I just put one together in the crock pot. Should be ready around 7pm. Ah the aroma to come for the rest of the afternoon:smug:


Damn that was good. Tomorrow I'll make hash with the left overs


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> making some bread pudding for later this afternoon.


Ever make it with maple syrup? If not, try it.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Ever make it with maple syrup? If not, try it.


Actually, I was out of vanilla extract, so I used maple syrup as a substitute.  And it was delicious!


----------



## Guest

Put a roast w/ potatoes and carrots in the crock pot for dinner... Effortless meals always taste better.


----------



## retired2000

Crock pot. Can't beat them on a day like today. Going to make corn beef hash for supper with the leftovers from yesterday.


----------



## kwflatbed

Just made a pot of NE Clam Chowder, baked wild salmon to go with it.


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> Put a roast w/ potatoes and carrots in the crock pot for dinner... Effortless meals always taste better.


I'm making a crockpot chocolate cake for desert. Chicken Cacciatore for the main meal.


----------



## BRION24

bottle of water


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Just made a pot of NE Clam Chowder, baked wild salmon to go with it.


Ok, all this clam chowder, boiled dinner, chocolate cake, roast, etc... I think a MC potluck may be in order!


----------



## cc3915

Chili and corn bread.


----------



## retired2000

Apple pie and coffee ice cream. The apple pie I might add I made myself. Peeling the apples was a pain in the ass. However the outcome is to die for...........


----------



## retired2000

mtc said:


> Diet Pepsi and Sudafed :tounge_smile:


Wow that's a combo


----------



## BRION24

Large Iced D&D


----------



## retired2000

SOS. Made it myself


----------



## Guest

retired2000 said:


> Apple pie and coffee ice cream. The apple pie I might add I made myself. Peeling the apples was a pain in the ass. However the outcome is to die for...........


Peeling apples is why I don't make Apple pie/ crisp very often. But it IS delicious!


----------



## kwflatbed

retired2000 said:


> SOS. Made it myself


What was that address again ? The only place that I have found
that makes it the right way is the Shawmut Diner in New Bedford
unless I make it myself.


----------



## retired2000

Shawmut Diner. That was the best. Between 8 and 9 if I wanted my Sgt we had to call the diner. I won't try to spell his last name but Phil was a good friend to us:smug:


----------



## cc3915

Grilled pork chops and asparagus. Maple bread pudding for desert.


----------



## Guest

Lasagna that a friend's Italian mother made for us. Food always tastes better when you don't have to cook it yourself!


----------



## Guest

A pint of Guinness at The Irish Cottage Pub. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## DEI8

Home made cranberry orange muffins.


----------



## Guest

Sloppy Joe's, corn, pickled beets. 
Don't judge me.


----------



## cc3915

Chicken parm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRION24

Bagel w/ cream cheese


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Homemade Turkey soup.


Before Thanksgiving?


----------



## DEI8

Chinese takeout


----------



## BRION24

DEI8 said:


> Chinese takeout


+1 and am regretting it now!


----------



## cc3915

Braised short ribs.


----------



## DEI8

Cup of coffee and a grilled cranberry orange muffin


----------



## retired2000

Scallops wrapped in bacon. I'm starting early.

---------- Post added at 19:57 ---------- Previous post was at 19:54 ----------

Scallops wrapped in bacon. I'm starting early. My previous post didn't go through


----------



## DEI8

WTF You did not save any for me!!!


----------



## DEI8

Pumpkin pie and egg nog


----------



## retired2000

Got off the phone about 1/2 hour ago. I think I'm eating crow.


----------



## cc3915

Shipyard Pumkinhead Ale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retired2000

Corn beef and cabbage in the crock pot. Be ready about 7:00 pm. I always eat late. Little smokies for an afternoon snack


----------



## SPQR

subway grilled chicken with bacon...and lots of hot sauce


----------



## Guest

Just had some shepherd's pie I made from turkey day leftovers, and green bean casserole on the side.


----------



## DoD102

Yoplait Mixed Berry Yogurt


----------



## Guest

Diet Doctor Pepper trying to be good after Thanksgiving


----------



## retired2000

Cornbeef sandwich with horseradish sauce


----------



## 7costanza

Water and bread.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Water and bread.


Stop, you're making me hungry.


----------



## DEI8

Bratworst, beer boiled and then grilled with onions


----------



## cc3915

Sirloin strip, green beans and leftover squash.


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> Roast Beef sub from Lamberts in Dorchester.


You son of a gun....I love that place.


----------



## DEI8

cc3915 said:


> You son of a gun....I love that place.


Hey CC, the observations I have made pretty sure it should be "you daughter of a gun" If that even makes any sence.


----------



## cc3915

It's just semantics. I'm aware. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8

I know just bored and feel like busting some balls


----------



## badge5

Buffalo Cheese Burger slidders


----------



## retired2000

Pork chops, apple sauce and twice baked potato with Habanero cheese and summer squash.


----------



## cc3915

retired2000 said:


> Pork chops, apple sauce and twice baked potato with Habanero cheese and summer squash.


If we ever have a Masscops pot luck and you're cooking....I'm "IN".


----------



## retired2000

Not married no girlfriend the only thing I have is my cooking. I have so elderly neighbors in my complex who have no one so I invite one of them in for supper. Nice company. Could listen to their stories all night.


----------



## retired2000

Corn Beef hash(leftovers from Sunday)with two fried eggs on top


----------



## Guest

A fluffernutter... but corned beef sounds a lot better!


----------



## retired2000

Kale soup. Oh to die for. Haven't had that in years. Tried making it but there is just something missing so I gave up.


----------



## cc3915

Roast sirloin, roasted brussel sprouts, mashed potatoes and yorkshire pudding.


----------



## retired2000

Feeling lazy tonight so just had a frozen pizza
Tomorrow is going to be lousy so I'll put together a roast pork with garlic, dijon mustard, balsamic vinegar and cinnamon. Put it in the crock pot and let it go for about 8 hours. Either mashed potatoes or candied yams. Not sure.


----------



## 7costanza

Bread and fat free, lactose free, soy free almond milk.


----------



## retired2000

7costanza said:


> Bread and fat free, lactose free, soy free almond milk.


I have response. Did I miss something. Are you OK?


----------



## Gil

LIT and chicken wings

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Vanilla Skoal


----------



## TopCop24

Dr. Pepper


----------



## retired2000

Two pouched eggs on toast


----------



## Michele

Dunks...


----------



## kwflatbed

The last of my Tim Hortons supply.


----------



## cc3915

Making Irish lamb stew.


----------



## 7costanza

cc3915 said:


> Making Irish lamb stew.


Irish Stew Recipe:

Step 1 : Drive or preferably walk to favorite Irish bar.

Step 2 : :beer_yum: :beer_yum: :beer_yum: :beer_yum:

Step 3 : Order some stew.


----------



## retired2000

Egg Nog:smug:


----------



## retired2000

Broiled T-Bone med rare, twice baked potatoes and candied carrots


----------



## 7costanza

16 pills and water.:tounge_smile:


----------



## BRION24

kwflatbed said:


> The last of my Tim Hortons supply.


Now that is a sad day.

Turkey Sandwich and some pretzel sticks.


----------



## vttroopah

Long Trail IPA and nice beef roast, courtesy of the vegetarian Mrs. Troopah


----------



## BRION24

Subway Oven Roasted Chicken on wheat with sweet onion sauce on it.


----------



## 7costanza

I actually think Quiznos is much better, especially those little sammies.


----------



## Inspector

Crab cake, onion rings and fries


----------



## cc3915

Chicken parm


----------



## retired2000

Cornish hen with orange marmalade glaze. Stuffing and cranberry sauce. crescent rolls w/garlic butter


----------



## DEI8

Venison and pork chili.


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Wonton soup and veggie lo mein... from the GOOD place!


Mmmm, yummy.


----------



## DEI8

Cup of coffe and Kelloggs Frosted Flakes. There GRRRRRRRREAT!!


----------



## retired2000

An omelet with red, yellow and green peppers. Jalapeno peppers onions and cheddar cheese. Now where did I put that Mallox.


----------



## 7costanza

Water and water.


----------



## ArchAngel2

A bowl of stale Capn' Crunch


----------



## retired2000

ArchAngel2 said:


> A bowl of stale Capn' Crunch


Put it in the microwave for about 30 seconds and it will refresh :smug:


----------



## BRION24

Diet Coke


----------



## retired2000

Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## DEI8

Coffee and a piece of buttered whole wheat toast


----------



## retired2000

Nothing. I got some sort of stomach bug. Can't even keep a glass of water down. This sucks.


----------



## BRION24

Large Iced D&D


----------



## cc3915

S&S rotisserie chicken (5 bucks on Fridays) and broccoli with cheese sauce.


----------



## DEI8

Chocolate chip pancakes and sausage


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Wonton Soup and Veggie lo mein - again - standard OT treat !


Yummy! I'll have to try the veggie lo mein next time we get Chinese. I usually get chicken... but I'm willing to broaden my horizons.


----------



## 7costanza

Oxycodone and water.


----------



## DEI8

Been off of work for 40 min and already polished off one bottle of Moscato and working on the second


----------



## cc3915

Rum screwdriver.


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite.


----------



## DEI8

Cheese its and cold hot chocolate.


----------



## Guest

A cough drop and hot tea.


----------



## 7costanza

South beach bar, organic pear juice and a banana.


----------



## Guest

XL Dunkin Donuts hazelnut coffee.....black with 2 Sweet & Low.


----------



## DEI8

Vennie steaks with baked potatoes and corn


----------



## Guest

Homemade chicken parm subs, and peas & corn.


----------



## cc3915

Crock pot barbecued short ribs and garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## cc3915

Bailey's on the rocks. My Christmas treat of choice.


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## Guest

Lemon-Lime Powerade Zero....I'm addicted to this stuff.


----------



## ArchAngel2

coffee.....and its not that good


----------



## kwflatbed

Black coffee and missing my Tim Horten's


----------



## DEI8

kwflatbed said:


> Black coffee and missing my Tim Horten's


Tell me about it, working in Fall River right now, a Tim Horten's would be pretty nice right about now:stomp:


----------



## TopCop24

Sam Adams Infinium


----------



## Guest

TopCop24 said:


> Sam Adams Infinium


What is it, and how was it?

Just ate about half of a #10 from Peking Kitchen in Weymouth (Pork Lo-Mein, Chicken Wings, Boneless Ribs) and I'm about to explode....my first night off is when I allow myself something bad to eat.


----------



## cc3915

Putting some hurt on that bottle of Baileys that's left over from Christmas.


----------



## DoD102

Water and an apple


----------



## Guest

Just finished dinner: baked chicken breasts w/ country gravy, stuffing, and steamed broccoli and carrots.


----------



## ArchAngel2

must have more coffee!!!


----------



## 7costanza

Water......life without caffeine SUX!


----------



## DEI8

Chicken over rice with smoothered in gravy, with steamed corn.


----------



## cc3915

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, corn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Extra large (the Bladder Buster) DD hazelnut coffee....black, 2 Sweet & Low.


----------



## topcop14

Black Tea 1 splenda


----------



## DEI8

Shake and Bake Pork Chops with macaroni and cheese with pea pods.


----------



## 47turksinajar

multiple large bluemoon 1/4 orange :beer_yum:


----------



## cc3915

#23C Egg Foo Young, fried rice, chicken wings with a side of peking dumplings


----------



## Guest

Sam Adams Coastal Wheat....night off.


----------



## cc3915

Aligator tail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoD102

Turkey samich, water, and an orange.


----------



## DEI8

Pork roast made in the crock pot with mash potatoes and beets.


----------



## Guest

Leftover pizza and a juice box from yesterday's b-day party.


----------



## Guest

Turkey and mushroom stroganoff, and peas.


----------



## DEI8

Sick as a dog Delta must have sent it through the Computer, Drinking hot apple cider and eating any drugs for flu syptoms I can find.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Sick as a dog Delta must have sent it through the Computer, Drinking hot apple cider and eating any drugs for flu syptoms I can find.


Haha...sorry!

Drinking a cup of organic white tea....an herbal boost to the immune system as recommended by LGriffin. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Caribou

Pizza Hut and coffee...

---------- Post added at 19:15 ---------- Previous post was at 19:14 ----------



Delta784 said:


> Haha...sorry!
> 
> Drinking a cup of organic white tea....an herbal boost to the immune system as recommended by LGriffin. :thumbs_up:


Do you guys have white tea ginger ale in the US ?


----------



## Guest

Caribou said:


> Do you guys have white tea ginger ale in the US ?


Never heard of it, but then again I never heard of white tea until yesterday.


----------



## flintlockglock

minute steak, squash, peas, nonfat milk

mmm dinner


----------



## Guest

Because of one medication I'm on, I can't have anything with a lot of caffeine (i.e. coffee) and because of another, I can't have ANY alcohol.......:stomp:

Right now, drinking another cup of organic white tea (minimal caffeine), I'm getting ready to float away on the stuff....this better work, LGriffin!!! :shades_smile:


----------



## retired2000

Well for supper tonight I'm going to make surf & turf. A stuffie and a hot dog:smug:


----------



## cc3915

Guinness pot roast, potatoes and carrots.


----------



## Guest

Veggie chili over potatoes, w/ green beans and pickled beets.  Yummy.


----------



## cc3915

Peanut butter and jelly sammich, apple and a cold glass of milk.


----------



## Guest

Irish boiled dinner.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Corona Light


----------



## cc3915

Linguine with white clam sauce.


----------



## Tuna

Pistachios and Heineken. Getting a start on the game.


----------



## Inspector

Meatloaf


----------



## Guest

My homemade cranberry bread pudding... heaven.


----------



## Guest

Powerade Zero....Lemon-Lime.


----------



## cc3915

Baked chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli.


----------



## DEI8

Large hot regular.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Baked chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli.


That sounds a lot healthier than the pasta alfredo I just made. At least we're having peas and fresh cucumber along w/ it.


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> That sounds a lot healthier than the pasta alfredo I just made. At least we're having peas and fresh cucumber along w/ it.


Sounds great rar....Yeah, I felt guilty after all the crap we've been eating lately. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Rock

Sipping on a half double decalfenated half calf with a twist of lemon.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Sounds great rar....Yeah, I felt guilty after all the crap we've been eating lately. :teeth_smile:


Ditto. I feel like pizza has become our new food group.


----------



## 7costanza

Sushi and a glass of water.


----------



## BRION24

Diet Coke


----------



## DoD102

Just had a banana and two tablespoons of sunflower seeds. Yeah, it's called a diet...another nasty four letter word! :frown:


----------



## cc3915

Copious amounts of water.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Copious amounts of water.


That's why I left when I did. :shades_smile:


----------



## DEI8

Shots of Codiene with hot apple cider.


----------



## cc3915

DEI8 said:


> Shots of Codiene with hot apple cider.


Sounds like you're having your own meet and greet. :tongue: Hope you feel better soon bro.


----------



## DEI8

That shit Delta sent via the internet is absolutley kicking my Arse, 16 days and counting.:stomp:


----------



## Guest

Baked chicken, wild rice, peas, and fresh red bell pepper.


----------



## cc3915

Fresh still warm warm apple cider donut that I got from a local farmers market.


----------



## DEI8

Grilled wild Turkey breast over baby salad greens.:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

Homemade sloppy joe's, cucumber, and cole slaw.


----------



## daveh

Decaf coffee. I am pregnant. I miss coffee... and beer. Mmmmm beer.


----------



## iamvickery

Drinking a monster, like the taste


----------



## daveh

mtc said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Sorry about the coffee/beer thing... Chill some O'Douls to freezing cold and you might be able to fool yoursef!


Oh, I do. The Amber O'Douls is a sure bet, and it tastes close, but I yearn for a good IPA. Soon as I squirt this bugger out, I am off to a local tavern.


----------



## cc3915

Prime rib at the Meza Luna in Buzzards Bay.


----------



## Guest

daveh said:


> Decaf coffee. I am pregnant. I miss coffee... and beer. Mmmmm beer.


Is this your 1st? I'm pg w/ #3 now, and though I'm not usually a coffee drinker, I seem to be craving it this time around. I drink regular, but I try to keep it down to 1 cup a day.


----------



## CJIS

Water


----------



## daveh

right.as.rain said:


> Is this your 1st? I'm pg w/ #3 now, and though I'm not usually a coffee drinker, I seem to be craving it this time around. I drink regular, but I try to keep it down to 1 cup a day.


#2 for me. 1st in 14 years, lol. Yes, coffee is the thing. Chocolate too. And steak, and citrus fruits. Milk too. Well, pretty much anything now that I think on it...:teeth_smile:


----------



## ArchAngel2

Large regular...as usual


----------



## flintlockglock

A cucumber and a coffee


----------



## Guest

A cup of white tea and some Archer Farms Macaroni & Cheese-flavored potato chips, which don't really taste like macaroni & cheese.

I took the night off to get some school stuff done that's due by midnight, so I foresee some Miller Lite interaction sometime this evening.


----------



## 7costanza

4 fried lobster tails, side of mashed , garden salad...it will probably kill me but Fuck it I couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> 4 fried lobster tails, side of mashed , garden salad...it will probably kill me but Fuck it I couldn't resist.


Yummmm


----------



## BRION24

sunflower seeds


----------



## cc3915

Making chicken cordon bleu with roasted asparagus and brussel sprouts.


----------



## CJIS

water


----------



## Guest

Chicken tetrazzini, beets, fresh cucumber.


----------



## HuskyH-2

*Chipotle burritto*


----------



## DEI8

Teriyaki chicken over white rice.


----------



## BRION24

Water and an apple.


----------



## LGriffin

white tea


----------



## BRION24

Water and pear


----------



## DEI8

BBQ pork ribs, home grown


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite....just submitted a nightmare school assignment with 10+ minutes to spare, so I figure I owe it to myself.


----------



## 7costanza

Organic honey wheat pretzel sticks and organic pear juice....thats right im livin the dream.


----------



## ArchAngel2

Irish oatmeal and coffee


----------



## Guest

Grits


----------



## cc3915

Pasta E Fagioli


----------



## kwflatbed

JD Starting early reading the crap from the NOOOOBS


----------



## 7costanza

Water, I have to drink a minimum of 60oz a day, preferably 80...but I feel like im being water boarded.


----------



## Tuna

Dos Equis Amber and salted in the shell peanuts. (my Fri nite)


----------



## Guest

Honey nut cheerios w/ sliced banana on top... my healthy option for a late-night sweet tooth.


----------



## DEI8

Leftover cold hamburger.


----------



## Guest

White tea and a piece of blueberry bread.


----------



## cc3915

D'Angelo's #9 X-tra hots.


----------



## jettsixx

Finally a weekend off:smoke:


----------



## EDB78

A Jager bomb followed by an ice cold Coors Light....


----------



## Guest

Just finished Day #4 so I'm going on days-off.....post-shift Miller Lite.


----------



## retired2000

Jack cheese omlette, sliced Jalapeno and Pepperoncini with lots of milk. Sure is warm in here.


----------



## ArchAngel2

Steak tips, mashed potatoes, green beans. Sadly no beers due to that silly You cant drink 8 hours prior to shift because you carry a gun rule.............


----------



## Mozzarella

Hot coffee and the girl scout cookies (samoas) that we had to take a second morgage for.


----------



## Guest

Enjoying some pickled okra my aunt sent to me from TX. I've looked everywhere, but can't seem to find it here in the bay state.


----------



## 7costanza

3 egg whites with organic ketchup and a glass of ff,soy free, lactose free almomd milk.


----------



## cc3915

Stop & Shop bourbon rotisserie chicken


----------



## Guest

Had steak, roasted potatoes and carrots, and fresh red bell pepper for dinner... Now I'm trying to not eat an entire box of girl scout cookies.


----------



## retired2000

A piece of cherry cheesecake that I made this afternoon. Ok I lied. I had two pieces. So sue me.:smug:


----------



## lofu

Jack and Ginger


----------



## cc3915

Bud Lights in the lanai.


----------



## Guest

retired2000 said:


> A piece of cherry cheesecake that I made this afternoon. Ok I lied. I had two pieces. So sue me.:smug:


If you need to get rid of the rest of that, I'd be happy to take it off your hands...


----------



## TRPDiesel

Went old school tonight, grilled cheese and milk.


----------



## TopCop24

Tasetefully simple peppy papaya salsa....not too shabby


----------



## retired2000

Weather wise it's a good day to stay inside. Going to throw a pork roast in the crock pot with a can of French Onion Soup and potatoes. Got some apples hanging around so later I'll make cinnamon apple sauce and popovers.


----------



## Dazy5

Homemade chicken corn chowder... yummmm!


----------



## DEI8

Corn Chowder, been awhile since I have had that. I agree YUMMY


----------



## cc3915

Frozen mudslide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kav

screwdriver with the cheapest vodka known to man along with pizza flavored goldfish. I live the high life.


----------



## Guest

New flavor of Powerade Zero....fruit punch. Pretty good.



kav said:


> screwdriver with the cheapest vodka known to man


Ruble, Cossack, or Popov?


----------



## kav

You mean there's cheaper than what I bought!?!?!?

S.S. Pierce conveniently located in Somerville MA.


----------



## Guest

kav said:


> You mean there's cheaper than what I bought!?!?!?
> 
> S.S. Pierce conveniently located in Somerville MA.


S.S. Pierce, Ruble, Cossack, and Popov are all distilled by the same company in Somerville....one of the drinks of choice for the residentially challenged.

Next stop, Listerine.


----------



## BRION24

Turkey Sandwich ,Pretzels, Diet COke. Very Boring


----------



## cc3915

Gator tail and BL's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Had a turkey sub w/ lettuce, tomato, onion & pickle, then a handful of m&m's.


----------



## BRION24

Large Coffee French Vanilla with Milk


----------



## DEI8

Spaghetti with sundried tomatoes with extra virgin olive oil, and butter garlic sauted shrimp.


----------



## ArchAngel2

toast and coffee


----------



## BRION24

Apple and Coffee


----------



## Guest

Cup of white tea, and I just found out I'm out of Sweet & Low....not too happy.


----------



## Guest

Peanut m&m's... and tums.


----------



## BRION24

Ranch Sunflower Seeds


----------



## Tuna

Stella and a hand full of dry roasted almonds


----------



## BRION24

Bagel with Cream Cheese, Coffee


----------



## cc3915

Toast and coffee.


----------



## Guest

XL Green Tea from Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## Guest

Powerade Zero - Fruit Punch flavor. 

I do believe I'm addicted.


----------



## TacEntry

Crunchy Peanut Butter Clif Bar and a bottle of water w/raspberry Crystal Light mixed in.


----------



## DEI8

Dashboard teryaki chichen with rice and broccoli.


----------



## vttroopah

Four Loko and a cheese sammich. Yeah I'm ghetto on my days off.


----------



## BRION24

Pear and a Bottle of water.


----------



## Guest

Yogurt - Boston Cream Pie flavor. Not quite the real thing, but it satisfies a sweet tooth!


----------



## ArchAngel2

Kung Pao beef


----------



## Foxy85

An effing piece of string cheese!


----------



## cc3915

Grilled wild sockeye salmon and sauteed spinach.


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite....it's been a long goddamned week.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I'm crying in my Tsing-Tao right now.
I just found out my favorite Chinese restaurant has been sold and mid-April comes under new management. Nobody makes a Mai-Tai, Fog Cutter, Gen Gau, or Spicy Chicken Wing like Peter Yu. I'm literally heartbroken.

If you hear a news story about a middle aged dufuss who chained themselves to the inside of a Chinese restaurant in Hudson NH and refuses to come out, you'll know who it is.


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> I'm crying in my Tsing-Tao right now.
> I just found out my favorite Chinese restaurant has been sold and mid-April comes under new management. Nobody makes a Mai-Tai, Fog Cutter, Gen Gau, or Spicy Chicken Wing like Peter Yu. I'm literally heartbroken.
> 
> If you hear a news story about a middle aged dufuss who chained themselves to the inside of a Chinese restaurant in Hudson NH and refuses to come out, you'll know who it is.


Sorry for your loss, Koz.

I've never understood why someone would buy an established business with a good reputation, then change everything about it. There was a pizza place in Quincy Center that was phenomonal and did a great business, then a guy bought it, turned into just another generic Greek pizza shop, and I haven't been back since.

BTW....the bartender at the Cathay Center made a great Mai-Tai the night of the Weymouth M&G.


----------



## topcop14

Sam Adams Irish Red


----------



## retired2000

Baked stuffed haddock and coleslaw


----------



## Guest

Tortilla chips and roasted red pepper hummus.


----------



## kav

rib eye with a1, rice and seagram's 7 on the rocks.


----------



## fra444

Nice rox glass with sliced strawberries and coffee liquor in it...... 

I WANT MORE!!!!!


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> Peanut m&m's... and tums.


What a combo. LOL

---------- Post added at 14:18 ---------- Previous post was at 14:17 ----------

Preparing the traditional St. Patrick's Day corned beef and cabbage today instead of on Thursday. Hopefully there will be enough left over for bubble and squeak for tomorrow's breakfast.


----------



## Guest

A glass of low-sodium V8 vegetable juice. 

"A full two servings of vegetables!"


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> What a combo. LOL
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:18 ---------- Previous post was at 14:17 ----------
> 
> Preparing the traditional St. Patrick's Day corned beef and cabbage today instead of on Thursday. Hopefully there will be enough left over for bubble and squeak for tomorrow's breakfast.


What can I say... it was a late night craving, and this baby insists on also giving me late night acid reflux regularly.

We are also doing boiled dinner today. Our St Patrick's Day dinner came out inedibly salty, so the butcher gave us a new one.


----------



## csauce777

Nothing, but I'm f*ckin' starving ;-)


----------



## retired2000

Baked stuffed mushrooms with crab meat stuffing and pepper jack cheese melted on top


----------



## Guest

retired2000 said:


> Baked stuffed mushrooms with crab meat stuffing and pepper jack cheese melted on top


Yummmm... Got any extra?


----------



## Guest

Tortilla chips and salsa... most likely to be followed by some tums.


----------



## ArchAngel2

Hot chocolate with Jameson......


----------



## retired2000

Baking pork chops on a bed of stuffing topped with apples coated with cinnamon, sugar and nutmeg. Supper is ready in one hour. Hey I got a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite and Beer Nuts.


----------



## TacEntry

Reese's Chip's Ahoy Cookies and a cup o' Joe.


----------



## Guest

Super Steak from Papa Gino's and a Sprite Zero.


----------



## DEI8

Nature Valley Sweet & Salty Nut Granola Bar


----------



## Kentucky Gold

Chocolate Milk and Oreo Klondike


----------



## DEI8

Beer boiled Bratwurst with onions


----------



## DEI8

Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
 Hail Mary
Hail Mary

Our Fathers 
Our Fathers 
Our Fathers 
Our Fathers 
Our Fathers 
Our Fathers 
Our Fathers 
Our Fathers 
Our Fathers 
Our Fathers

Have I been foregiven:teeth_smile:


----------



## TopCop24

La Cerveza Mas Fina


----------



## Guest

Tums. Ugh.


----------



## Guest

A banana w/ peanut butter


----------



## ArchAngel2

Coffee and left over cold pizza


----------



## JF5

Broccoli, Cauliflower and roasted Garlic Hummus...em em good!


----------



## Guest

Shredded beef from the crock pot, butternut squash, and peas. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## jettsixx

Nothing waiting for supervisor to get back here with fish and chips:stomp: I'm hungry lol.


----------



## cc3915

Butter pecan ice cream.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Butter pecan ice cream.


I'm on my way over...


----------



## Guest

Night off....Sam Adams Noble Pils and some honey wheat pretzel sticks that are addicting as hell.


----------



## csauce777

Medium regular.


----------



## cc3915

Sam Adams Lights


----------



## Guest

Cold veggie pizza and a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## DEI8

Left over cheese pizza


----------



## Guest

Apple slices and a Powerade Zero Fruit Punch.


----------



## 263FPD

Leftover pizza and a can of Coke. I know, healthy eating before bed.


----------



## TacEntry

Cup of Black Coffee and a Glazed Donut (Really)


----------



## Mozzarella

Drinking a 3am, piss warm coffee.


----------



## Guest

water


----------



## TacEntry

Chicken & Cheese Que-sa-dilla and a Coke Zero.


----------



## DEI8

Corn-on-the-cob and hamburgers off the grill


----------



## Guest

Slice of Domino's pizza and a Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Guest

Hoodsie cups w/ the kiddos.


----------



## CJIS

Cheese


----------



## BRION24

Large Iced Coffee


----------



## retired2000

Oven roasted chicken, stuffing and cranberry sauce.


----------



## cc3915

Ham steaks and fresh pineapple on the grill.


----------



## retired2000

Give me some of yours and I'll give you some of mine


----------



## cc3915

Sounds like a deal!


----------



## Guest

Baby carrots and ranch dip.


----------



## niteowl1970

Orange Vitamin water and Shepard's Pie.


----------



## BRION24

Portuguese Sweet Bread (Massa)


----------



## DEI8

Tylenol


----------



## TacEntry

Cookies and Cream Protein Shake


----------



## Guest

Shredded Wheat (the big biscuits) - one of my all-time favorite cereals.


----------



## TacEntry

Sunflower Seeds (David brand, Original Salted)


----------



## Guest

Chocolate milk & strawberries


----------



## cc3915

Grape juice and popcorn


----------



## cc3915

USMCMP5811 said:


> :running: *FIFY.*


You better run..... gimpy :tongue:


----------



## HuskyH-2

*london broil, steam vegatables and corn on the cob.*


----------



## cc3915

A mango


----------



## retired2000

Oven baked thick pork chop with a maple glaze, twice baked potato and apple sauce


----------



## Mozzarella

Just stabbed an ice mocha with the straw and got a mouthful of sugary chocolate. Be flying in a few...


----------



## Guest

Mann Orchards Apple Pie... Mmmmmmm.


----------



## DEI8

Granola bar and poland springs water


----------



## flintlockglock

double brewed coffee-black


----------



## Guest

Waffles and kiwi fruit


----------



## cc3915

Bud Light and Quakes cheddar cheese rice snacks.


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite and new Ruffles Chili n' Cheese potato chips....not as good as I expected.


----------



## DEI8

Home made biscuits and suasage gravy.


----------



## cc3915

Barbeque pork sandwich with hot banana peppers.


----------



## 7costanza

cc3915 said:


> Barbeque pork sandwich with hot banana peppers.


Man that sounds good, I have to settle for my choc Met rx with water and some frozen blueberries.


----------



## Guest

Lemon spaghetti w/ Italian chicken sausage, peas & carrots


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> Lemon spaghetti w/ Italian chicken sausage, peas & carrots


Lemon spaghetti.... Interesting and sounds delicious.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Lemon spaghetti.... Interesting and sounds delicious.


It's a recipe from Giada de Laurentiis (you know, the very attractive Food Network hostess). It's simply a sauce of olive oil, lemon juice, and grated parmesan, tossed w/ pasta. Delicious!


----------



## 7costanza

I love Giada.


----------



## DEI8

^ Not as much as I do!!


----------



## LGriffin

A drum of coffee


----------



## HuskyH-2

*Chipotle burrito*


----------



## HuskyH-2

*


USMCMP5811 said:



The one in your sig line????:thumbs_up:

Click to expand...



nah that would be dessert!!:tounge_smile:*


----------



## DEI8

Goose Chili with black beans.


----------



## lofu

Sunflower Seeds and water

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## KozmoKramer

Waiting for a reuben in my new Thursday night joint. I do miss Soho, but the Halligan Tavern is a nice alternative. 

In the meantime I'll have 1 or 2 or ?? Blacksmiths.


----------



## DEI8

Freshly homemade lobster roll and sweet tea.


----------



## cc3915

Tuna sandwich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRION24

Pear


----------



## Guest

Lasagna, green beans, & water


----------



## CPT Chaos

Sox lost... Pomeranian walk pending. JD & Coke. (Maybe 2) COPS and AMW on fox later. Break out the Bud Light.


----------



## cc3915

Grilled sirloin, roasted potatoes, asparagus.


----------



## DEI8

Chicken and rice with broccoli and cauwliflower.


----------



## Guest

Post-shift Miller Lite....going on days off! :wavespin:


----------



## cc3915

A growler of Berkshire Steel Rail Ale


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> Whatever a "growler" is... sounds wonderful!


It is :teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

Just burned some choc chip cookies... how very disappointing. 



...But probably for the best, I suppose. Are choc chip cookies ever a good idea at 11:30pm?


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> Just burned some choc chip cookies... how very disappointing.
> 
> ...But probably for the best, I suppose. Are choc chip cookies ever a good idea at 11:30pm?


OF COURSE they are!

---------- Post added 04-11-2011 at 00:04 ---------- Previous post was 04-10-2011 at 23:40 ----------



USMCMP5811 said:


> And now you are required to bring a large batch with you to your first M&G.....


I get first dibs.....


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> Just burned some choc chip cookies... how very disappointing.
> 
> ...But probably for the best, I suppose. Are choc chip cookies ever a good idea at 11:30pm?


Wish I had some Chocolate Chip cookies, if you dont want them I will gladly take them.

Just scrape the burn off and pop in the microwave for few seconds, yum yum.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Wish I had some Chocolate Chip cookies, if you dont want them I will gladly take them.
> 
> Just scrape the burn off and pop in the microwave for few seconds, yum yum.


You sound more desperate than me, and I'm 8mos preggo!


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> You sound more desperate than me, and I'm 8mos preggo!


 Yep just ate who knows how old left over generic macaroni and cheese.

Hope all is going well with the pregnancy.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Yep just ate who knows how old left over generic macaroni and cheese.
> 
> Hope all is going well with the pregnancy.


Thanks. It was... until I burned those damn cookies!!

And the leftover mac & cheese? What's your excuse for that?


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> You sound more desperate than me, and I'm 8mos preggo!


When my wife was pregnant (with twins), she sent me on the most absurd food runs imaginable....I had to go to a local ice cream store FIVE times in one day, and I cleaned-out the strawberry display at Stop & Shop on a regular basis.

And, now our kids love ice cream and strawberries....go figure.


----------



## cc3915

Lemon seltzer water and cheese zits.


----------



## Guest

First Sam Adams Summer Ale of the season! :wavespin:


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> First Sam Adams Summer Ale of the season! :wavespin:


I had some of that over the weekend. Sure is nice to see it back in the packie.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Lemon seltzer water and cheese zits.


Cheese ZITS? Can't say that's something I would eat... :S

I enjoyed some Easter Bunny sugar cookies the kids and I made today... Almost made up for the burned choc chip cookie disaster last night.


----------



## cc3915

Trail mix and seltzer water


----------



## Guest

sloppy joes and green beans... I know, fancy.


----------



## kwflatbed

Baked stuffed haddock, stuffed with shrimp and crab meat,baked taters,
asparagus in a cheese sauce.


----------



## DEI8

Peanutbutter and crackers


----------



## BRION24

Apple


----------



## DEI8

Cold left over pork chop.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Cold left over pork chop.


What's with you and the cold leftovers???


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> What's with you and the cold leftovers???





mtc said:


> Eve shift and too lazy to microwave it... probably.


Ouch, MTC that really hurts. But True!!


----------



## Guest

Late night snack debate w/ myself: bowl of cereal, or chocolate ice cream? 


Yep, chocolate ice cream wins that one every time.  Yummmm


----------



## cc3915

Samuel Adams Summer Ale and Sam Light (had a few of each in the fridge)


----------



## flintlockglock

mint chocolate chip klondike bar


----------



## DEI8

Glass of Mascato wine and lays potatoes chips


----------



## ArchAngel2

Nothing...someone want to swing bye.. with breakfast


----------



## DEI8

Eggs on toast with sausage links


----------



## cc3915

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Green tea from Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## Tuna

DOS EQUIS Amber , many of them


----------



## KozmoKramer

Delta784 said:


> First Sam Adams Summer Ale of the season! :wavespin:





Delta784 said:


> Green tea from Dunkin' Donuts.


You're a bloody enigma, Bruce.
Great beer and fru fru tea.
You contemplating a move to Wellesley?


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite....always makes writing academic papers more enjoyable. I just have to go back and take out all the profanity the next morning.


----------



## Andy0921

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup.



Delta784 said:


> Miller Lite....always makes writing academic papers more enjoyable. I just have to go back and take out all the profanity the next morning.


You going for your PhD, Bruce?


----------



## HuskyH-2

*Chicken/Brocc Ziti with alreado sauce, jalapeno poppers*


----------



## Guest

Andy0921 said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cup.
> 
> You going for your PhD, Bruce?


I am, but that's waaaaay down the road (another 4 years probably on my part-time schedule).


----------



## Guest

Chicken lo mein, beef teriyaki, and crab rangoon... Yummy.


----------



## Guest

Just finished a Lo-Carb *Monster* and cracked open a Lo-Carb *Rock Star*. Long night.


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> Chicken lo mein, beef teriyaki, and crab rangoon... Yummy.


MMMMMMMMMM Beef teriyaki and crab rangoon. The best, even as cold left overs.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> MMMMMMMMMM Beef teriyaki and crab rangoon. The best, even as cold left overs.


You would know...


----------



## Guest

Sam Adams Coastal Wheat.



KozmoKramer said:


> You're a bloody enigma, Bruce.
> Great beer and fru fru tea.
> You contemplating a move to Wellesley?


I needed a break from coffee, and green tea is loaded with antioxidants, helps block fat absorption, and helps stave off depression in the dark days of winter.

And, it's pretty tasty...give it a shot, Koz!


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> You goin' crunchy granola on us ?


No, remember when I was really sick a few months ago? I was on Albuterol, which made my hyper anyway, then I had my usual bladder-buster coffee, and I was bouncing off the walls, so I had to quit for awhile, and have just never gone back. I was drinking way too much coffee anyway.


----------



## Sam1974

I made Fresh mozzarella stuffed meatballs (pork, beef, and rendered applewood smoked bacon) with fresh basil, oregano and fresh grated romano cheese, home-made pasta sauce, fresh ravioli oh and a nice fresh baked loaf of eyetalian bread.. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM soooooooo hungry!


----------



## cc3915

Stuffed peppers


----------



## Guest

Tacos for dinner... then I drank the rest of the liquid from the can of black olives. 
But I love black olives, so I'm not completely sure that was a preggo move or if I would've done it anyway...


Don't judge me.


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> Tacos for dinner... *then I drank the rest of the liquid from the can of black olives. *
> But I love black olives, so I'm not completely sure that was a preggo move or if I would've done it anyway...
> 
> Don't judge me.


Not judgeing you at all, just really really curious how the juice tasted. The cravings are all for a reason, your body is telling you what it wants due to the extra demands. But can not think of what deficiancy would require olive juice.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Not judgeing you at all, just really really curious how the juice tasted. The cravings are all for a reason, your body is telling you what it wants due to the extra demands. But can not think of what deficiancy would require olive juice.


I'm not sure what I would be lacking, but the olive juice was surprisingly refreshing. Maybe it was the saltiness?


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> I'm not sure what I would be lacking, but the olive juice was *surprisingly refreshing*. Maybe it was the saltiness?


Didn't expect that, but salt is a possibility, you and the baby require a lot of salt, and if not mistaken it is critical during brain development.


----------



## JRut47

Coffee.


----------



## cc3915

Western omelet, toast and grape juice


----------



## Guest

decorated hard boiled eggs and milk.


----------



## BRION24

plain bagel with cream cheese and Coffee


----------



## Guest

BBQ chicken from the crockpot, baked sweet potatoes, and green beans. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## cc3915

Baked haddock, brown rice, green beans sauteed with garlic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8

Fried egg on wheat toast


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite and Utz Sour Cream & Onion Potato Chips.


----------



## Guest

Cran/raspberry, Orange Dry, lime juice, and Blackheart 100 proof spiced rum. Delish after a 16 hr shift.


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> Cran/raspberry, Orange Dry, lime juice, and Blackheart 100 proof spiced rum. Delish after a 16 hr shift.


Anything with ethanol is appropriate after a double shift.


----------



## ArchAngel2

Coffee and a English muffin as I get ready for a double


----------



## DEI8

Left over ham with pineapple and cherries. Yes it was straight out of the pan and cold with my fingers.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Left over ham with pineapple and cherries. Yes it was straight out of the pan and cold with my fingers.


More cold leftovers? ...No comment. 

I had a fishstick sandwich and cucumber slices.


----------



## Tuna

Strawberry shortcake, washing it down with a Sam Summer.


----------



## Guest

Fluffernutter and pretzels.


----------



## Guest

egg salad sandwich made from left over easter eggs


----------



## Guest

Chicken w/ spicy tomato balsamic glaze, baked sweet potatoes, and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Mozzarella

Just plowed 5 slices of pizza, better that sex feeling. Okay, close second.


----------



## Guest

Mozzarella said:


> Just plowed 5 slices of pizza, better that sex feeling. Okay, close second.


Wow, I've never had pizza that good. 
...Does Mrs. Mozz know about this?


----------



## cc3915

Dry roasted edamame and grape juice.


----------



## DEI8

Lobster with clarified butter


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Lobster with clarified butter


Yuuuummmmmm. That's what I'm going to dream of tonight.


----------



## Eagle13

USMCMP5811 said:


> Toasting a Bud Light to the Boys and Girls who just killed bin laden. :smug:


Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## retired2000

Took hash brown potatoes and lined muffin tins to make a cup. Then filled them with crabmeat stuffing and baked them in the oven. Not bad really.


----------



## cc3915

A little twist on boring meatloaf. Replaced half the hamburg with the meat of four Italian sausages and put some Montreal seasoning in with the mix. Came out good. Had cheesy potatoes and a salad with it.


----------



## ArchAngel2

NyQuill..lots and lots of NyQuill


----------



## BRION24

nothing and I am starving.


----------



## cc3915

Tonight it's Balsamic and Rosemary Veal Chops with spaghetti aglio olio and home made Cole slaw.


----------



## Guest

Powerade Zero Fruit Punch.


----------



## DEI8

Stewed pigs feet and beans.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Stewed pigs feet and beans.


Are you serious? Sorry, I think I'd definitely take some cold leftovers over that meal...


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> But... WHAT IF.... it put you into labor?????
> 
> (sorry, I HAD to!!)
> 
> 'nuther thought - he DID just get a delivery of piglets... so he's probably stewed them feeties himself!


Well, I am pretty desperate... Just not sure if I'm THAT desperate.


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> Are you serious? Sorry, I think I'd definitely take some cold leftovers over that meal...


I don't eat the feet, will pick at the meat in the lower leg. The beans with all the collagen is whats good.


----------



## Dazy5

A king size Nestle Drumstick :shades_smile:


----------



## vttroopah

PT test this morning... pizza and beer this evening.


----------



## BRION24

Iced Coffee


----------



## cc3915

Double chocolate Klondike Bar.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Double chocolate Klondike Bar.
> 
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


What would YOU do for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## BRION24

Iced Mocha Madness from Honey Dew. Delicious!!!


----------



## micktay

ice cold Aquafina


----------



## Guest

Toasted coconut vanilla yogurt w/ graham crackers


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> Konditor Miester carrot cake.
> 
> And Diet Coke !!


Konditor Miester = Awesomeness


----------



## Guest

Sam Summer Ale.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Konditor Miester carrot cake.
> 
> And Diet Coke !!


What exactly is a Konditor Miester carrot cake, and what exactly makes it so awesome?

-Nevermind. I just googled it. Sounds fabulous! Enjoy!


----------



## Eagle13

Pepto


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> What exactly is a Konditor Miester carrot cake, and what exactly makes it so awesome?


Konditor Miester is a great bakery in Braintree.

Konditor Meister - Elegant Wedding Cakes and Fine European Pastries


----------



## 7costanza

> they're a confection orgasm topped with strawberries dipped in chocolate!


I bet you need extra napkins for that.


----------



## DEI8

Turkey soup


----------



## cc3915

Tuna sandwich.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Yeah - they're a confection orgasm topped with strawberries dipped in chocolate!


Well that sounds like something quite enjoyable. Maybe they should use that line in their advertising.


----------



## Guest

Enjoying some delicious brownies a friend brought over w/ dinner... such a good friend.


----------



## Kentucky Gold

ham, egg and swiss grilled sandwich


----------



## DEI8

Buttered and grilled Massa Sevada.


----------



## 7costanza

> Massa Sevada


I had to google that but man it looks yummy.


----------



## Guest

Watermelon, and a bagel w/ cream cheese


----------



## retired2000

Had had clam boil last night. Made clam boil stew with the leftovers.


----------



## Guest

Diet Dr. Pepper, while counting down the minutes before I have to get ready for roll call.


----------



## 7costanza

> Diet Dr. Pepper


 What does that taste like ?


----------



## Kentucky Gold

steak tips and chocolate cake


----------



## BRION24

Iced Coffee from Cumberland Farms (better than Dunkin Donuts)


----------



## DEI8

BRION24 said:


> Iced Coffee from Cumberland Farms (better than Dunkin Donuts)


Not a good compairason. What isn't better than Dunks.


----------



## DEI8

Wishing I had a Large Iced Coffee from Tim Horton's right about now.


----------



## BRION24

DEI8 said:


> Wishing I had a Large Iced Coffee from Tim Horton's right about now.


I hear that!!!!!


----------



## DEI8

Home made chicken soup from home grown chickens that were running around the yard less than 12 hours ago. Yum Yum:teeth_smile:


----------



## Tuna

Ice cold Nova Schin and a couple of slices of turkey. Just finished a 16.


----------



## Tuna

Modelo especial, smoked fresh caught smoked Pollak (caught Sun by the wife unit about 18lbs.)


----------



## csauce777

Steak tip caesar salad.


----------



## cc3915

Ghetto food......hot dogs and mac and cheese.


----------



## Guest

Summer pasta & veggie salad w/ grilled chicken... all the better because I didn't have to make it!


----------



## retired2000

Rotisserie Cornish Hen with orange marmalade and Herb stuffing


----------



## KozmoKramer

Beef Stroganoff, made with tenderloins, mashed potatoes, green beans almondine a Lowenbrau or 2, or 3, or 9 and a delightful pinot-noir. Daddy-O's favorite meal.


----------



## BigBobo

Tacos and sam summer


----------



## j809

T-bone steak work!!!


----------



## vttroopah

Bombay Sapphire


----------



## Kentucky Gold

gluten free pancakes......


----------



## cc3915

Sausage parm, pasta and salad


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8

A contraption my wife calls Cheese Burger Pie. Not so sure what to think. But it is filling the void.


----------



## BRION24

Buffalo Ranch Sunflower seeds


----------



## Dazy5

I just made... (and ate) chicken breasts cooked in grape juice and mushrooms. It was the first time I tried it, and I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## retired2000

Shrimp Cocktail. Waiting for the oven baked scollops. Seafood night.


----------



## Guest

Grilled chicken salad and a Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## zm88

Red dog beer


----------



## Guest

Sam Summer #2.


----------



## DEI8

Starburt and a hot tea.


----------



## Guest

Peanut butter Oreo ice cream from Mad Maggie's = Heaven


----------



## cc3915

Salami and provolone sandwich.


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite.....don't judge me.


----------



## Guest

corona


----------



## Guest

OCKS said:


> corona


Good man!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

It's 5 o'clock somewhere...


----------



## Guest

Diet Vanilla Pepsi.....they don't sell it around here anymore, but my brother found some in NH and brought it with him when he visited yesterday.

Now I remember why I was addicted to the stuff.....soooooo good.


----------



## DEI8

Package of Chewable Spree candies. Wow what a sugar high.


----------



## sdb29

Two pickled eggs and a six-pack of Red White and Blue. 

Stay away from me tomorrow, that's all I'm sayin'


----------



## LGriffin

The last piece of my lasagna. I outdid myself on that one!


----------



## nemedic

Johnny Walker Black on a small bed of ice cubes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retired2000

Grilled NY Strip Steak and macaroni salad


----------



## DEI8

Shrimp sauteed in garlic butter and olive oil over linguini with sundried tomatoes.


----------



## BRION24

Ranch Sunflower Seeds


----------



## 7costanza

Boring organic chicken with organic mayo and fat free lactose free soy free almond milk.


----------



## Eagle13

Watermelon and a nice cold cup of ice water.


----------



## Guest

XL green tea from DD's.


----------



## DEI8

Pork roast and potatoes


----------



## cc3915

Italian sausages, cole slaw and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## CJIS

are the goldfish in the ice water? :teeth_smile:


----------



## retired2000

Nothing. I ate yesterday.


----------



## Oscar8

A omelet loaded with Sriracha!


----------



## cc3915

Toasted Bolos Levedos


----------



## 7costanza

> Toasted Bolos


Your supposed to read the BOLO, not eat it.


----------



## Eagle13

Protein shake and multivitamins.


----------



## Guest

Chicken piccata, tortellini w/ pesto, & green beans.


----------



## Guest

Diet Vanilla Pepsi.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> Diet Vanilla Pepsi.


Ahhh, I too am partaking of the Diet Pepsi deliciousness. Mine is Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi.


----------



## Guest

Sam Adams Coastal Wheat.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Sam Adams Coastal Wheat.


Have you tried Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat - Jacob Leinenkugel Brewing Company - Chippewa Falls, WI - BeerAdvocate ? Don't pay attention to the rating, they rated Sam Adams Coastal Wheat WORSE. lol

I'm currently gnawing on my right arm trying to escape work on my Friday.


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> Have you tried Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat - Jacob Leinenkugel Brewing Company - Chippewa Falls, WI - BeerAdvocate ? Don't pay attention to the rating, they rated Sam Adams Coastal Wheat WORSE. lol


I have. To me it's sweeter than Blue Moon or any other Belgian white ale, so I can have 2-3 at most before I have to switch to something less cloying. Ditto for Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy.

Coastal Wheat seems to be a nice middle ground between a Belgian and Sam Summer.


----------



## nemedic

Nothing ATM. Soon to be some boneless wings, fries, and either a sam summer or blue moon honey wheat @ the new buffalo wild wings in danvers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8

A cup of hot tea with a piece of hot apple pie.


----------



## Guest

Garden salad w/ a very yummy sesame ginger dressing.


----------



## BRION24

Onion Bagel with peanut butter and a large iced D&D


----------



## cc3915

jalapeno stuffed olives


----------



## Tuna

Modelo and Crorona, homemade civiche, guacamole, BBQ ribs. Raided the fridge after 4 hrs. of mowing.


----------



## lamb.deb

cofffeeeeeeeee :wavespin:


----------



## cc3915

Half of an Italian sub leftover from yesterday. Not bad....


----------



## retired2000

Cherry cheese cake I made earlier and I'm not sharing. Besides it's not good for some people and I will not be a part of your bad health.


----------



## DEI8

Had an 8 hour detail added on this morning, ended up working 2 for 4. So what the hell just about done with the first bottle of Muscato and have a second for back up!!

Almost forgot the two shots of Dewars:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

Grolsch....a Dutch beer with a cool ceramic pop-top. I treat myself once in awhile.

View attachment 2393


----------



## CJIS

Weat Thins


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Hoegaarden-Belgian Wheat


----------



## cc3915

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## zm88

Free coffee


----------



## cc3915

Peanuts leftover from the game at Fenway the other night.


----------



## zm88

Jack links beef stick


----------



## Kilvinsky

I discovered that if you put roughly a shot of Dr. McGillicuddy's* Lemon Drop in a glass, then add Beer (Sam Adams for me) it makes a nice tasty treat. You probably won't get much more than a nice mellow feeling (which is all I strive for) but it'll go down great and leave a terrific aftertaste.

Life can be good!

*If I spelled that wrong, I'll just blame the alcohol!


----------



## retired2000

Creamy pasta salad with chunks of ham and shredded Mozzarella cheese


----------



## brk120

steamed spinach, asparagus, tomatoes and cucumbers and sunflower seeds


----------



## MARINECOP

Coors Lights now and I just got done eating a steak and steamed asparagus. I would have eaten a lot more greens, but they just don't go good with beer.


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite and Pringles chips.


----------



## jvroundhammock

Fun Dip


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

jvroundhammock said:


> Fun Dip


Did you get a Ring Pop and some Big League Chew with that too?


----------



## DEI8

Breakfast Burrito


----------



## cc3915

Linguine with clams in a wine/garlic sauce.


----------



## DEI8

Freshly picked cucumbers made into a cucumber sandwich with warm just out of the oven wheat bread.


----------



## Guest

Sugar-free Hawaiian Punch (I've been waiting my whole adult life for this stuff) and a piece of watermelon.


----------



## CJIS

Water and Crackers


----------



## retired2000

Tomatoes stuffed with crab meat stuffing topped with cheddar cheese and baked in the oven


----------



## DEI8

a bowl of egg salad


----------



## CJIS

Water


----------



## tazoez

Same as always.... mountain dew


----------



## cc3915

Eggs,OJ and fresh mango.


----------



## retired2000

Had corn on the cob dripping with enough butter they had to hose me down. Shhhh listen. That's the sound of my arteries clogging up. HEY DOCTOR ! Roll that around your mouth


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale


----------



## MARINECOP

Eating, NO! Drinking, YES! Coors Light after Coors Light since the upset of tonights Strikeforce results. Well at least the NHL season is only 68 days away.


----------



## Foxy85

Iced Coffee from Dunkins - thankgod for the Spencer 24/7 DD


----------



## DEI8

Smoked then BBQ'ed pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## cc3915

Just drank an A&W Root Beer. Haven't had one years and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## Gil

Dunkin again..... I wish I could kick this addiction, it's not good for the waste line


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Homemade meatball,


You're eating your dog????


----------



## cc3915

Wild blackberries from the bogs.


----------



## Tuna

While the fresh Bluefish filets are smoking I whipped up a couple of seasoned NY strips with german pot salad and grilled zukes. Washing it down with a few Modellos. gonna have a few more. Life is good when you have a day off.


----------



## DEI8

Opened my lunch bag and found a twinkie. It has gotta be atleast 20 years since my last twinkie.


----------



## BRION24

Footlong Buffalo Chicken on Wheat from Subway


----------



## Guest

Bigelow Green Tea w/Lemon flavoring. Not really a fan of the lemon, but it's all I have in the house and I'm too lazy to go to DD's right now.


----------



## cc3915

Had grilled corn-on-the-cob, fresh from the farm down street. The best of the year by far.


----------



## fra444

Coors Light! THAT IS ALL!!!!!


----------



## cc3915

Delicious mixed berry cobbler from Diemand Farm out in Wendall. Wish i bought two.


----------



## ArchAngel2

Black coffee


----------



## BRION24

Honey Dew Iced Coffee


----------



## Guest

Lipton Green Tea.


----------



## Guest

Banana w/ peanut butter.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## TopCop24

Wachusett Blueberry Ale


----------



## MARINECOP

"A greasy pork chop served in a dirty ash tray."
View attachment 2755


----------



## DEI8

Ramen noodles


----------



## DEI8

Shepards pie


----------



## CJIS

Water


----------



## cc3915

Sam Adams Octoberfest


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Sam Adams Octoberfest


There should be a law that Octoberfest can't be produced before Labor Day....I'm still mourning the loss of Summer Ale.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> There should be a law that Octoberfest can't be produced before Labor Day....I'm still mourning the loss of Summer Ale.


I hear ya..... tonight was a toss up between the SA and the Blue Moon pumpkin. Both are good around the fire pit though.


----------



## DEI8

Chili dogs and acorn squash with brown sugar and butter.


----------



## Guest

Me? I'm having a little (dry) Kashi Go Lean with a Diet IBC root beer and a Monster Lo-Carb.


----------



## Guest

Graham crackers & strawberry yogurt (even though I'm not 5 yrs old).

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

CC had the right idea, first Sam Octoberfest of the season, I love fall.


----------



## cc3915




----------



## Guest

I managed to find a 6-pack of Sam Summer that was left over; drinking one now and pretending it's still summer.....I'm not ready to let go just yet.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> I managed to find a 6-pack of Sam Summer that was left over; drinking one now and pretending it's still summer.....I'm not ready to let go just yet.


Actually it still is summer. At least for a couple of weeks. I think the ocean water here is still around 70 degrees. Sam Summer has been long gone from Kappy's for about 2 weeks.


----------



## cc3915

The "King of Beers"


----------



## Guest

Powerade Zero Fruit Punch.


----------



## zm88

Really bad coffee


----------



## Somebody's Dad

too many Pecan Sandies. Anybody else addicted to these cookies?


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite....it was a long damned night.


----------



## DoD102

Dunkies.......

---------- Post added at 06:45 ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 ----------

But I'll take an order of the above...


----------



## Guest

XL green tea from DD's....trying to get motivated to get in the shower to begin preparations for work.


----------



## 7costanza

Almond milk, they finally mad an unsweetened version Yay.


----------



## cc3915

Halloween candy that was just bought today. This happens ever year!


----------



## DEI8

Homemade applecrisp with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

Water. I need to upgrade.


----------



## Guest

Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat and Cheddar Goldfish.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

Iced Coffee, bagel


----------



## kwflatbed

Strong and black


----------



## CJIS

water


----------



## DEI8

Ramen noodles with a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## CJIS

chicken


----------



## wwonka

Girlfriend.


----------



## TopCop24

Bought a mix pack of Harpoon tonight. Starting off with the Harpoon Dark "Munich Type" Not too shabby


----------



## zm88

Milwaukee best premium, witch southern comfort chilled


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> Coors Light
> 
> (ok ok - I don't drink those heavy things and they didn't have any half decent singles! )


Budweiser......cheers mtc!


----------



## kwflatbed

My Son In Law just stopped by with pastries from Carlos Bakery in NJ.
Cannolies,lobster claws,cup cakes for the wife. Nice and fresh and
delicious.


----------



## zm88

Homemade pot roast, mashed potatoes, veggies and an ice cold bud light. Top it off with a chilled glass of Jim Bean Red Stag.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> My Son In Law just stopped by with pastries from Carlos Bakery in NJ.
> Cannolies,lobster claws,cup cakes for the wife. Nice and fresh and
> delicious.


Those lobster tails look A-MAZ-ING.

I enjoyed some homemade beef stew for dinner. This cool Autumn weather makes me crave it!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## kwflatbed

They were GREAT


----------



## DEI8

Chinken wings and beer, to add a day off and a Pat's game.


----------



## jcrod2011

Ice cream with apple pie


----------



## Somebody's Dad

Iced oatmeal cookies and water.


----------



## Guest

Second Miller Lite of the day....I only had one during the Pats game because I wanted to be clear minded for the season premiere of _The Walking Dead_!


----------



## cc3915

Macadamia nuts and V8 juice.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Macadamia nuts and V8 juice.


Which is my nomination for "strangest combination" in this thread.

If I've been eating shitty for a few days, I'll buy a V-8 at a Tedeschi's and blast it down in a few gulps just to make myself feel like I've done something good ("A full serving of vegetables!!"), but I can't picture nursing a V-8 with a snack.


----------



## cc3915

Love V8 juice. Low sodium edition, of course. 


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Love V8 juice. Low sodium edition, of course.


Rock on my good man, I also love V-8 (I always a low-sodium bottle in my fridge to which I add No-Salt, but will buy a small regular bottle while working once in awhile), I just can't picture it with macademia nuts.


----------



## 7costanza

A strawberry banana milkshake and a huge piece of chocolate cake, I wish. Just my usual water and cliff bar.


----------



## DEI8

Moose Burgers and Lobster in Maine. Oh yeh I had three lobsters and two Moose Burgers.:tounge_smile:


----------



## 7costanza

DEI8 said:


> Moose Burgers and Lobster in Maine. Oh yeh I had three lobsters and two Moose Burgers.:tounge_smile:


mmmm, surf and hoove my fav.


----------



## CJIS

water


----------



## topcop14




----------



## Somebody's Dad

leftover chocolate mousse birthday cake...yum


----------



## Somebody's Dad

a Coke and granola bar...the breakfast of champions!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Somebody's Dad said:


> a Coke and granola bar...the breakfast of champions!


Ughhhh... You trying to induce a diabetic coma with all that sugar?


----------



## Somebody's Dad

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ughhhh... You trying to induce a diabetic coma with all that sugar?


I need my caffeine Cowboy. But I figured a granola bar was at least moderately good for me?


----------



## Guest

You don't want to know my diet then... dinner at 0000 last night? 4 oreos and a vat of Apple Jacks 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Somebody's Dad said:


> I need my caffeine Cowboy. But I figured a granola bar was at least moderately good for me?


Not the worst for you... But a Coke in the am? Barf. Is that what you computer jockeys drink? No coffee?


----------



## Somebody's Dad

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Not the worst for you... But a Coke in the am? Barf. Is that what you computer jockeys drink? No coffee?


Haha, yeah. Coke or Mountain Dew, though I do drink coffee too.


----------



## Guest

Enjoying a brownie w/ vanilla ice cream and a glass of wine with the hubby.  Happiness.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## TopCop24

Sunflower seeds while on a detail


----------



## Guest

A glass of wine, while folding laundry. I'm playing a game called "How much laundry can I get folded before I get tipsy...?" 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

I'm cleaning out the last of the beer I took from kids.....err......I mean found in the woods before I went out injured, so I have a variety pack. Just finished a Narragansett, about to crack a couple of Bud Light Limes, and then after those, I might be buzzed enough that I can take a crack at the Natty Ices and won't taste them.


----------



## MARINECOP

Sam Adams October Fest and a piece of pumpkin pie. Got to love the fall.


----------



## Guest

A pomegranate. Am I the only one whose kitchen looks like I just bludgeoned somebody to death after peeling one? Good lord! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Tuna

Coffee, getting ready to go to Worcester and babysit Nitwits.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Couldya bring some dead fish to put under their tents?


That would likely improve the smell.


----------



## Guest

Tuna said:


> Coffee, getting ready to go to Worcester and babysit Nitwits.


Next time you're down there, shoot me a PM, we'll grab a coffee

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8

$7.00 7.5 oz can of pastacios from Girl Scouts.


----------



## Guest

Riesling. Mmmmmm...

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## zm88

Whiskey sours and Budweisers at sammys patio in Revere


----------



## cc3915

A couple of eggnog's & brandy.


----------



## lofu

A bottle of vino with the bride. I can't even think about eating after today


----------



## CJIS

water


----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> Pepsi Max... no time to stop for coffee...


I would bring you a cup but the world ends at exit 18. Sorry.


----------



## Guest

pecan pie


----------



## cc3915

Sam's winter lager. First of the season.


----------



## kwflatbed

JD on the rocks, first one tonight.


----------



## CJIS

water lot and lots of water.


----------



## Guest

Riesling.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> Riesling.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300


Hopefully it puts you to sleep. Then, I'll have total control of the TV after work.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

MSP75 said:


> Hopefully it puts you to sleep. Then, I'll have total control of the TV after work.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300


Only time will tell...


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Isn't there a Sunday night in January being discussed for this very purpose?


If that turns into a "date night" as I understand it, I'm leaving immediately.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> If that turns into a "date night" as I understand it, I'm leaving immediately.


Hopefully these guys from Privateofficer.com won't crash the party.

View attachment 3411


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> If that turns into a "date night" as I understand it, I'm leaving immediately.


Party pooper.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## GreenMachine

wife's making chili, the sheets will be levitating tonight


----------



## DEI8

Breaded buffalo wings for the first half and now nachos with chili cheese and sour cream on them.


----------



## kwflatbed

Just finished a nice t-bone done on the grill, twice baked potatoe stuffed with
cheese and bacon,creamed peas and onions.
Settling down with a tall JD on ice.


----------



## DEI8

kwflatbed said:


> Just finished a nice t-bone done on the grill, twice baked potatoe stuffed with
> cheese and bacon,creamed peas and onions.
> Settling down with a tall JD on ice.


Now that is a meal.


----------



## Guest

Well, since I'm no longer eating junk... I just enjoyed a little non-fat vanilla Greek yogurt w/ a few chopped almonds mixed in.


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite.....about to start an all-nighter for a school assignment, and ethanol-based beverages seem to make them go easier/quicker.


----------



## BRION24

Wheat Bagel with cream cheese with a french vanilla K-cup


----------



## USAF286

Dunkin Donuts coffee! Finally got one on base!


----------



## HuskyH-2

xmas dinner left overs:

Leg of lamb, cornish hen, prime rib, sweet potatoes, string beans


----------



## DEI8

Turkey. Shocking!!


----------



## Tuna

Gunisess in the bottle and a handfull of almonds


----------



## cc3915

Bailey's over ice. I usually finish off the bottle during the week between Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Guest

the arm of a gingerbread man and a can of diet pepsi


----------



## CJIS

water


----------



## cc3915

Kona chocolate macadamia coffee.


----------



## cousteau

Cabernet and Fritos. Get over it.


----------



## Guest

Miller Lite and roasted almonds.


----------



## CJIS

water


----------



## ArchAngel2

Italian roast coffee--black


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## cousteau

Coffee and oatmeal raisin cookie.


----------



## DEI8

Shake and Bake pork chops with summer squash.


----------



## HistoryHound

Chinese food and Gnarley Head Authentic Red.


----------



## Kilvinsky

a sorta bloody mary. can't get much more basic than vodka and spicy V8 juice.


----------



## HistoryHound

Mini cupcakes and Kona coffee. Yeah, I don't really give a crap about my diet right now.


----------



## Kilvinsky

coffee, no grapes, of any kind.


----------



## MARINECOP

Eating, no! Drinking Coors Lights because I am off for the next two days.


----------



## cc3915

I'm cooking Beef Tripe in sauce and having a side of potato gnocchi with it.


----------



## kwflatbed

Black Coffee


----------



## Kilvinsky

It's Lent again and I'm on the wagon, again. Yet, I still recorded "Drinking Made Easy" and look forward to watching it tomorrow! I'll sit with my ginger ale or ice tea or O'Doul's and dream a little dream.


----------



## CJIS

Water


----------



## cc3915

Boiled meat & veggies. Soda bread.


----------



## DEI8

Big ass pot of steamers in a clam boil!


----------



## Foxy85

BK Onion rings and Zesty sauce.


----------



## Kilvinsky

A lovely burgundy. I already ate. The kitchen was a mess so I didn't make what I had my heart set on and by the time my daughter had emptied the dishwasher, my wife came home for lunch so I hid in the computer room. Now, more burgundy then BED.


----------



## Kilvinsky

my third and final beer of the morning. BED seems so inviting...right after a trip to the little boys room!


----------



## cc3915

Kona Hazelnut


----------



## CJIS

Cheez-it


----------



## Kilvinsky

Beer again. WTF, I feel like a drunk! Nah, I'd need about 10 more beers to feel like a drunk. Right now I just feel like a relaxed person.

Good morning all, BTW!


----------



## MARINECOP

Coors Lights with Vermont sharp cheddar cheese and Brenton crackers. I know I should be drinking wine with cheese and crackers!


----------



## USAF286

Coffee


----------



## Kilvinsky

coffee, then off to finish some yard work before the rains come. At least today with the temps and clouds I won't be perspiring so much...then again, there goes my weight loss program!


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> Konditormiester Chocolate cake with Raspberry Oreo mouse filling, shaved white chocolate and dipped strawberries.


All we have here is a bag of pretzels. You MSP Dispatchers are spoiled rotten.


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> Konditormiester Chocolate cake with Raspberry Oreo mouse filling, shaved white chocolate and dipped strawberries.
> 
> yeah - you're jealous!


I'm tearing up as I type this. That sounds SOOOOOOOOO good. All I have is a nice cold beer with Dr. McGillicuddy's Lemon Drop Schnapps added (for flavor-it's not the best beer). I just got home from Commencement and man, I'm tired........sick and tired of those people!

but that cake.......shit.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I was just thinking about that cake again. Yes, I AM obsessing. Several years ago I entered to win one of their cakes for my daughters birthday. I WON. I didn't LOVE the cake, but man, it was nice. Right now, one would be sweet!


----------



## Foxy85

Herr's Ketchup Potato Chips. Not as good as they sounded when i bought them. Meh.


----------



## Guest

Peanut Butter Power Bars. Plural because I'm sharing them with my dogs, who need all the Power they can get to fuel all the napping that they do.


----------



## Kilvinsky

sake. it was chilly outside today as I worked my detail in the rain and this is the next best thing to a hot toddy. soon, i'll be lulled into a lovely slumber brought about by the warmth I'm feeling inside.

Oh, and being as tired as all hell too, that helps.

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow, but that's a story for another time.


----------



## cc3915

Hot dogs and steamers. It's my breakfast actually.


----------



## Kilvinsky

just finished my evening (morning) coffee. Ah, off tonight. Psyched.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Buttered corn. Yeah, I get some odd late night cravings.... 


*****


----------



## Guest

An extra-tall 7 & 7.


----------



## adroitcuffs

LECSniper said:


> Right over the plate................


Sadly, it's not hot, buttered, and on the cob. 

*****


----------



## adroitcuffs

LECSniper said:


> No, but you eat it the same way.


Otherwise, my tongue would be very lonely....


----------



## TopCop24

Goose Island Summertime Ale


----------



## Kilvinsky

adroitcuffs said:


> Otherwise, my tongue would be very lonely....


Why do you type stuff like this? Are you TRYING to kill some of us?


----------



## Kilvinsky

Foxy85 said:


> Herr's Ketchup Potato Chips. Not as good as they sounded when i bought them. Meh.


Just watched a video a friend of mine sent me that's all about Pennsylvania and saw those chips in the video. I can't say the thought appealed to me as I'm not a ketchup fan, but what a coincidence I see this post AFTER seeing that video.

Oh, and I've just finished a small glass of peppermint schnapps. It was my third. I should get a lovely nap in now so I can enjoy a nice fire tonight.

A firepit, not arson. I know what some of you might have been thinking.


----------



## Foxy85

mtc said:


> About to dig into my Alpine Chicken Salad from Bugaboo Creek.
> 
> Decided to go to work and suck up the Day shift forced OT... lunch will be something wonderful from Windy City or Lamberts Deli.


I loath Bugaboo. Just something not right about a Canadian themed steakhouse.


----------



## DEI8

BLT sub from Subway, extra extra bacon


----------



## nemedic

Nothing special the last 2 days, but managed to get my hands on some crawfish on Sunday.


----------



## Nightstalker

Bath Salt Taffy!


----------



## TopCop24

Been in Cancun since Saturday and my drinking list has consisted of frozen margaritas, daiqaris, and Mexican beer. 5 more days of drinking...i mean vacation, then back to reality


----------



## Guest

I have a mix of bottled Fridays' "Censored" on the Beach, with Jose Cuervo Margarita... peachy limey yummies !!


----------



## adroitcuffs

Maple cream cookies.....


----------



## Kilvinsky

I just finished a hot dog and I'm sipping Evan Williams Honey Whiskey. Good and SMOOOOOOOTH.

The cherry is good also.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Peach ravioli with caramel drizzle


----------



## adroitcuffs

Virgin mimosa = diet ginger ale & orange juice


----------



## Kilvinsky

adroitcuffs said:


> Virgin mimosa = diet ginger ale & orange juice


Honest to God, I scrolled down, saw the thread and thought, Hey, I'm saving myself for later and I'll put down what I'm drinking...*YOU BEAT ME TO IT! *I even call them that!

My ginger ale ain't diet. I've worked too hard to get this fat and I am NOT going to ruin it with diet ginger ale!


----------



## adroitcuffs

Kilvinsky said:


> Honest to God, I scrolled down, saw the thread and thought, Hey, I'm saving myself for later and I'll put down what I'm drinking...*YOU BEAT ME TO IT! *I even call them that!
> 
> My ginger ale ain't diet. I've worked too hard to get this fat and I am NOT going to ruin it with diet ginger ale!


I've never been able to drink sugar sodas, even when I was a kid. Yes, as a child, I drank Tab ... and I liked it! LOL!

I'm so damn addicted to this lovely concoction!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I tend to chug them down too quickly. I'll make one up figure I'm set for a 1/2 hour or so and 10 minutes and several hearty belches later, I'm back for more.

I just reread "maple cream cookies" and I'm craving one now.

One more glass of Moscato from the fridge and I'll get over it.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Heh heh heh, pre-lunch snack of maple cream cookies with freshly brewed coffee. 


*****


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> Shot of pickle brine followed by water.
> 
> Yes, it's disgusting - but much better than the 2 hour charlie horse I'm dealing with.


 A thirty second one is bad enough!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I cannot stress enough-----


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Shot of pickle brine followed by water.


I never heard of that for muscle spasms before. Does it work? Dill or sweet? How long until it kicks in? Have you tried eating more bananas (for potassium)?? (I ask cuz I get these, too, so I'm always interested in new solutions to the problem. Thanks.)

Okay, the *MTC INQUISITION* is over for now, so I'll just type what I ate. SALAD. I just had the best salad, which I love to get from my local pizza place. It had just lettuce, tomatoes, onion, olives, pepper, and dill pickle, plus Ranch dressing. I put a couple of Cheddar Cheese Rice Cakes on it and it was really, reall y good. . . .


----------



## Guest

Power Bars. Plural. (Two and a half.)

Geez, *mtc*, that sounds like an awful problem. Now I'll be a mother again and say, "Watch out for your poor, innocent teeth. They may not like the acidity. Brush and floss right after that treatment!"

<3


----------



## BxDetSgt

Clambake on rocks in Maine, fire pit and cooked in seaweed and saltwater. 1 1/2 lb lobstahs, steamahs, corn on the cob, potatoes, onions, sweet sausage, and a dozen eggs on top. Put seaweed between all layers and cover with tarp. Hour and a half later check the eggs, if they are hard boiled your done. Had about 6 Narragansetts while cooking the bugs. Absolutley best meal evah!!! (Shit that was Friday, now I am back in Bronx eating donuts and swilling a med. reg (c/s) from DD)


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> Actually the trainer at the Y had me shooting mustard packets and water for the salt... I switched to hardcore brine because of the severity of them.
> 
> Couple times I've ended up in the emergency room they're so bad.


I'm ill just thinking of that. UGH. I'll finish my nice glass of cheap Burgundy before bed and leave the mustard and salt to you.


----------



## Kilvinsky

BxDetSgt said:


> Clambake on rocks in Maine, fire pit and cooked in seaweed and saltwater. 1 1/2 lb lobstahs, steamahs, corn on the cob, potatoes, onions, sweet sausage, and a dozen eggs on top. Put seaweed between all layers and cover with tarp. Hour and a half later check the eggs, if they are hard boiled your done. Had about 6 Narragansetts while cooking the bugs. Absolutley best meal evah!!! (Shit that was Friday, now I am back in Bronx eating donuts and swilling a med. reg (c/s) from DD)


I don't even eat lobstah, but you made that sound just TOO DAMN GOOD! I loved the liverwurst sandwich I ate earlier, but, DAMN! I'm hungry again for something I don't even like!


----------



## Guest

Just pulled another all-nighter for school, now enjoying a quick 7 & 7 before I crawl into bed before I have to get up in about 4 hours to start it up again.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Burgundy, neat.


----------



## BxDetSgt

donuts and cofee again


----------



## Guest

Peanut Butter Power Bar and a Diet IBC Root Beer. MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Guest

TWO Diet IBC Root Beers at once. If these were real beers I'd be trashed by now, 'cause I've been drinking all day.


----------



## Guest

Saw this and thought of us.










P.S. Popcorn. Microwaved popcorn. At 8:20 in the morning.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Just polished off a Vanilla Coffee Banana smoothie. Surprisingly delish!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Sierra Nevada Tumbler (Autumn Brown Ale)
Looks like Summer might be over...


----------



## adroitcuffs

Mmmmm, fresh brewed coffee (a whole pot all to myself  ) with yummy egg nog instead of cream. Snacking on a cranberry english muffin, too. Good start to a day off!


----------



## BxDetSgt

Blue Point Toasted Lager...new favorite


----------



## BxDetSgt

Ohhhh right now, my foot (common occurance)


----------



## Guest

Lipton Diet White Tea - Raspberry flavor. 

Good stuff.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I only work 4 hour details and today was CHILLY. Thank GOD I don't work a full 8. I'm on my second hot (now lightly warm) Hot Toddy and soon, a nice sleep.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Careful!! The Man-Card revocation team may want a chat with you!


Hey, hey, hey.....I used to drink 3-4 XL coffees from DD's per day. I finally figured out I was artificially fueled, so I quit coffee on 1/18/11, started sleeping more, and it was one of the best decisions I've ever made.



mtc said:


> Debating on going to work and freezing my ass off tonight is going to be worth it.


My motto is "If you don't feel like going in, then bang in".


----------



## BxDetSgt

Where would you rather feel like crap, home or work? Save your days for when you want to do somthing, don't waste sick days on being sick.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Smoked cauliflower soup = YUM!


----------



## Code5Sir

I just had a really delicious 6 inch double meat turkey sub from subway. I was slightly disappointed in the tomatoes. They just didn't have enough redness to them. I just took 3 good pulls off a bottle of chilled dekuyper peppermint schnapps. Now I'm going to go to bed


----------



## kwflatbed

Thats what I made for lunch yesterday Zuppa White Bean Toscana Soup it came out great.
Just finished up making a beef stew for tonights supper.


----------



## Finkle'n'Einhorn

Got some iced tea, bout to dress up my steak tip salad, sit back and wait for the craZies.


----------



## Kilvinsky

My second hot toddy. I'm warm now after my detail. I am just very glad we do 4 hour blocks, not 8.


----------



## Guest

Powerade Zero, Lemon-Lime flavor.


----------



## NEPS

Red wine out of a box. Did have some tequilla reposada just before, though.


----------



## Kilvinsky

O'Douls. Happy Lent All!


----------



## TopCop24

Sam Adams Maple Pecan Porter...only available in the Spring mix pack...not too shabby


----------



## Kilvinsky

OJ and ginger ale. St. Patrick's Day is only 11 days off, then back on the wagon.


----------



## USAF286

Miller lite! Early night, working in the am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Banter

12oz organic whole milk, two scoops chocolate protein, two tabkespoons of peanut butter 1/2 banana. ZZzzzzzz.....


----------



## adroitcuffs

Just made some fresh crostini & topped it with chipotle goat cheese. Oh ... em ... GEE!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Day two POST-Lent. I'm on my second glass of Burgundy and looking forward to dozing off into a coma. Life is good.


----------

